# Datenübertragung PC<->SPS: Neue Version LUCA 6.5



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

In der soeben erschienen LUCA-Version 6.5 finden Sie folgende Neuerungen:

+ Unterstützung von Delphi bis Version 2005, sowie Office 2003 und die
aktuelle Version von Microsoft .Net

+ Erweiterter S7-Projektimport: Wenn Sie Siemens S7 ansteuern wollen, laden Sie sich die Symbolik einfach direkt aus dem Step7-Projekt. Das Importtool ermöglicht einen sofortigen Live-Test, ob alle Variablen richtig angezeigt werden.

+ Unterstützung der Siemens S7-200 per Ethernet

+ Integrierter SPS-Simulator. Um das Testen von eigenen Anwendungen für den Datenaustausch SPS-PC zu erleichtern, wird eine SPS-Simulation mitgeliefert, die per Fetch/Write-Verbindung Daten mit ihrer PC-Anwendung austauscht. Diese SPS-Simulation wird bei der Installation von LUCA mitinstalliert und kann über das Startmenü gestartet werden. Sie können Ihre LUCA-Anwendung also auch ohne SPS testen.

LUCA ist eine der umfangreichsten Cross-Protokoll-Bibliotheken und bietet  für Softwareentwickler das komplette Programm zur Datenübertragung:

- SPS (S5, S7, Vipa, Berthel, Allen Bradley) und Feldbus (Modbus, Profibus)
- Messaging (SMS, Email, Fax usw.)
- Datenübertragung (TCP, UDP, ISDN, Asynchrone serielle Schnittstelle usw.) 
Unterstützte Programmiersprachen: C, C++, C#, VB, VB.NET, VBA (Excel, Access), Delphi

Weitere Infos finden Sie hier: LUCA

Eine kostenlose Demoversion kann unter  LUCA 6.5 Testversion heruntergeladen werden. 





--------------------------------------
Langner Communications AG
Eulenkrugstraße 27
D-22359 Hamburg
Tel.: 040-60 90 11-0
Fax: 040-60 90 11-11
info@langner.com
http://www.langner.com
------------------------------------


----------

